# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  ΟΤΕ TV Με Kaonmedia NS2000 διαφορες ερωτησεις

## giannis.serres

Γεια σας παιδια
θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας σε μερικες αποριες
εχω βαλει ote tv και με εδωσαν τον Kaonmedia NS2000 
βλεπω οτι εχει θυρα να βαλω εσωτερικο σκληρο δισκο
μπορω να βαλω οτι δισκο θελω?
θελει κατι να προσεξω?
αν βαλω τελικα δισκο Εσωτερικο ή εξωτερικο θα μπορω να κανω εγγραφη προγραμματων και παυση χωρις να χρειαστει κατι ακομα?
αν θελω να δουλεψω το replay tv χρειαζεται ιντερνετ?
ειναι εχτρα υπηρεσια Με χρεωση το replay tv?
αν εχει ip εκτος ελλαδας θα υπαρχει θεμα?
ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των πρότερων

----------


## nepomuk

Ριξε μια ματια εδω : https://rexsat.blogspot.com/2018/02/...osmote-tv.html

----------

